# Books not showing up on Kindle (PW2) and samples not showing up anywhere



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been having this problem since last night. If I "buy" a new book (usually a freebie) from Amazon.com, it won't show up on my actual device. When I sync and check for new items, I get a "no new items" notification. 

Those books do show up in the cloud, and I can get them that way, but I want things to go back to normal. 

New samples don't show up at all - either on the device, in the cloud, or on my Manage Your Kindle page on Amazon. 

On Manage Your Kindle, nothing shows up in the Pending Deliveries section.

Things I've already tried:

- Holding the on/off button on the Kindle, waiting for the Cancel/Restart/Screen Off prompt, and then keeping the button held down until it does a proper restart.

- Hooking the Kindle up to a PC with the USB cord and erasing everything from last night, in case one of those books was halting the process.

The Paperwhite 2 is set as my default device, so I know that's not the issue.

I am reluctant to do a full device reset because I'll have to start from scratch and I'm not convinced that will fix the problem. 

Please help! Any suggestions, anything I haven't tried, would be much appreciated. Thank you. 

Edit: Just ordered a free book and sent it to my Fire - THAT worked, so at least this problem is limited to the PW2.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

The first thing I'd do is check that the PW2 is registered to the correct account.  If it is, then I'd try to download the book from the PW2.

If that doesn't work I'd happily do a full reset.

A full reset does solve most problems as long as that problem is within the device.  To make that less painful, and for other reasons, I usually only keep a few books on my Kindle.  If I reset it, which I do at least once a year and often more, it takes 10 minutes to have it set up like it used to be.  It makes life a lot easier, I think.

I have a number of devices, Kindles, Fires, Android tablets and laptops, more than one of each.  Each of them gets a full reset or recovery at least every year, usually more often.  Keeping them light makes that pretty easy.  It also keeps them all working better and faster and more smoothly.

Barry


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for your quick reply, Barry. The registration is definitely correct. 

I can download a book from the PW2 itself, and I can get my latest books onto the PW2 if I go into the Cloud section and initiate a download from there - they just no longer appear automatically on the PW2 if I purchase from Amazon on a PC. 

I "bought" another free book and sent that to my Fire, and there were no issues there.

I just erased 100+ books from the PW2 itself. I am hoping that works, but I'm not holding my breath. (Edit: As expected, that didn't work either.)

I am also concerned that new samples don't show up on Amazon's "Manage Your Kindle" page anymore. Is that a general change Amazon made recently? All of my older samples are still listed.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty sure samples still show on manage account. Let me try.....hmmm, not seeing the sample I send to 2 different devices either in Manage account. 


One thing you could try is de-register the PW and re-register it. You can do that from the device I think. Maybe that will re-connect something. 



eta: sample showed up finally on account. But I opened one of the devices. Not sure if that what triggered it, starting KFPC, or if I just didn't want long enough.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just tried downloading a sample from the PW2 itself - not working at all, not showing up anywhere (the device, Cloud, Manage Your Kindle, anywhere). However, I downloaded a free book from the PW2 and that showed up. 

I will try de-registering and re-registering now. Nothing to lose. (Edit: All that did was screw up my Collections - not a big deal in the grand scheme of things but still annoying.)

Doing a full reset now. May as well.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, folks, doing a full reset worked. All of the freebies I "purchased" for test purposes showed up on the device, along with the samples I had requested. Sucks to lose my Collections folders (at least I can't find them in the Cloud) and start from scratch, but a cleaner, less bloated PW2 is not such a bad thing. I was planning on gifting this one to my sis anyway as soon as the new models come out (whenever that is), so this was good practice for that. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Glad a reset fixed it. Cleaned out all the cobwebs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Your collections should still be there.

On the home screen switch from on device to cloudIf you also sort by collections, you should see that you have some that are starred and some not.  Probably all are NOT.  But if you touch and hold them, the star will show up.  NOW those collections should appear on your freshly cleaned PW. And any books you reload will automatically go into the collections to which they were previously assigned.

My suggestion was going to be to check at MYC&D and make sure that device is listed as the default.  I've noticed that, now and then, for no particular reason, my default at Amazon switches to my Fire -- because it's the first alphabetically. So if I send something and it doesn't show up that's the first thing I check. ('Cause I usually don't think to verify that it's going to the Voyage (or I notice the Voyage isn't listed as default.))


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Ann. I was able to find and restore my Collections. Of course, all of the books are still in the Cloud, but that's an easy enough fix. 

I did check the default device, and it was correct all along. The only time I ever had an issue with that was when I ordered the $50 Fire and that somehow became the default. I was hoping that was the problem again, but alas, it wasn't.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I've also been having this problem with my PW2. I don't like the thought of doing a complete restart but I may have to. I'm glad to know that it worked. I figured it may have been a software issue and if I waited Amazon would fix it. I'm glad to know I don't have to wait until another update is released before fixing it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

There's this weird thing about computers; that they're affected by gamma rays.  A gamma ray can turn a bit in the computer's memory and corrupt something.  Actually there are so many bits in a computer's memory that the chances of you noticing it are infinitesimal, but it is possible.  Also the chances of a given computer being affected by a gamma ray is pretty small.

Years ago I read an  article somewhere, I have no memory of where so I have no idea if it was written by someone who knew what he was talking about but it said something like the chances of any given computer being seriously corrupted by a random gamma ray is something like one in many million.  However, it also mentioned, and I've read this in a number of places over the years, that each of us are hit by quite a few billions to one coincidences every day.  We just usually don't know about it.

So maybe a gamma ray changed just the wrong bit in your Paperwhite (which is a full-fledged computer in every sense of the word) and a full reset is your only way to fight back.  I say fight back, and fight hard and beat that silly gamma ray at it's own game and maybe the next one will pick on someone else.  On the other hand, that someone else might be me so maybe i'll be safer if you let the gamma rays of the world keep picking on you!

Barry


----------

